# Looking at my hands



## aftershave (Jun 9, 2011)

So when I look at my hands, they seem so wierd. Anyone else have that? Like really wierd, makes me anxious by looking at them...


----------



## MrSpock2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, all the time. I just try to acknowledge it and move on instead of worrying. Your hands looking funny won't hurt you


----------



## aftershave (Jun 9, 2011)

I know it wont hurt me, but with all the anxiety the DP gives me I get anxious from nothing







you prob know the "drill"


----------



## Brazil1610 (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## mormie (Jul 19, 2011)

kurnaku said:


> So when I look at my hands, they seem so wierd. Anyone else have that? Like really wierd, makes me anxious by looking at them...


Only a few times its been a part of my body but its usually other thinsg that unsettle me like other people, or objects, and not all the time it just suddenly comes on frmo no where!


----------



## Danny Depersonalized (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I experience it all the time.
Usually when I'm in the shower, too.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

I Really felt weird looking at my hands.

So stop looking to it.

Basically we do it to check if we are OK don't?

If you're going to look,doesn't check if you're ok,just look,accept it.

I Did it and my DR/DP was gone.

I remember looking my hands and feeling they weren't mine at all.But now I look to them and they're normal as usual.

It's just a feeling,don't worry too much,your hands will always be the same,your vision is not fucked up also,it's just your mind feelings.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

Omg I'm the same . It's like it's so weird to have limbs that everyone else has . It's like u were made or cloned or sumthing . Creeps me out too . Or even just lying down and lookin at my body is so strange ha . Help !


----------



## PDubya86 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yep. Most days I'll get this. My arms and hands feel "off" - like I'm not working them or something. Hate it.


----------

